# MESA BOOGIE DC-5 sounds like shit



## brodjentle (Jul 11, 2010)

so i just bought my dc-5 recently and i wanted to get an idea what you guys think about the tones from the dc-5 it sounds muffled and i could only get classic rock tones the clean is gorgeous but the lead just isnt cutting it i play mostly prog djent etc... i dont know if its the tubes or if its just the circuitry in the amp but im gonna sell it on ebay or something most likely if i cant get a good sound... 
its weird because i also have a mesa boogie rocket 440 which sounds boss i tear it up with that thing but its just way too huge to fucking lug around im thinking about maybe getting the head version of the 44 watt rocket soo idk let me know what you guys think


----------



## cow 7 sig (Jul 11, 2010)

what are your settings


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 11, 2010)

Did you turn the bass knob down to like 3 or below? Or 8-9 o'clock if you dial by o'clocks instead of 1-10. 

The DC series is one of the many Mesa amps that have way too much bass in them and the only way to clear it up is to cut the bass, sometimes completely to 0. So try that out. I have heard some sweet tones from a DC-5 but also plenty of shit ones from people not dialing them in correctly, myself included the first time I tried one at GC


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 11, 2010)

you def need to boost it. I have one and can get some great tones.


----------



## m3ta1head (Jul 11, 2010)

Sounds like the tubes man, it shouldn't sound muffled at all. Turn on the amp-which tubes light up?


----------



## brodjentle (Jul 11, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Did you turn the bass knob down to like 3 or below? Or 8-9 o'clock if you dial by o'clocks instead of 1-10.
> 
> The DC series is one of the many Mesa amps that have way too much bass in them and the only way to clear it up is to cut the bass, sometimes completely to 0. So try that out. I have heard some sweet tones from a DC-5 but also plenty of shit ones from people not dialing them in correctly, myself included the first time I tried one at GC



it seems that the bass is really flabby and i dont know where to eq it in either from the bass knob or from the graphic


----------



## brodjentle (Jul 11, 2010)

cow 7 sig said:


> what are your settings


dont have any settings ive been just tweakin right now and i tried using the manual as a starting point but im not really getting anywhere good i mean everything but the bass is great the bass is just super flabby and it wont clean up


----------



## brodjentle (Jul 11, 2010)

m3ta1head said:


> Sounds like the tubes man, it shouldn't sound muffled at all. Turn on the amp-which tubes light up?


all the tubes turn on i just think they might need to be changed i just dont want to dish out for new tubes if im gonna sell it... or if the tubes arent the problem


----------



## brodjentle (Jul 11, 2010)

ive also tried 2 different cabs including a mesa 4x12 stilleto 2/3 open cab and a 4x12 closed back recto cab


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 11, 2010)

try these settings. they're the ones I use for my main sound.

(dial settings, not o'clock settings)
Gain: 6
Treble: 5.5
Mid: 2-3
Bass: 0-1
Presence:6

Tubescreamer style boost
Gain: 1-3
Level: max, or just below
Tone: mid way


----------



## brodjentle (Jul 11, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> try these settings. they're the ones I use for my main sound.
> 
> (dial settings, not o'clock settings)
> Gain: 6
> ...


ok ill try the dial in settings but at the moment i dont have a tubescreamer or overdrive


----------



## m3ta1head (Jul 11, 2010)

To give you an idea of what the DC can do


----------



## drenzium (Jul 11, 2010)

You bought it off the internet for a cheap price without even hearing what it sounded like didn't you?
I can tell because any person with an inch of common sense would test an amplifier before buying it and avoid purchasing anything that sounds like shit.



brodjentle said:


> dont have any settings ive been just tweakin right now and i tried using the manual as a starting point but im not really getting anywhere good i mean everything but the bass is great *the bass is just super flabby and it wont clean up*



This is why people boost with tubescreamers.



brodjentle said:


> all the tubes turn on i just think they might need to be changed i just dont want to dish out for new tubes if im gonna sell it... or if the tubes arent the problem



There's a quote going around on SS.org at the moment - "Tubes are not the same as lightbulbs" - ie. if they're broken they will still light up.
Furthermore if there is a problem with the tubes and you sell it off as is, that's a pretty dick move.


----------



## brodjentle (Jul 11, 2010)

drenzium said:


> You bought it off the internet for a cheap price without even hearing what it sounded like didn't you?
> I can tell because any person with an inch of common sense would test an amplifier before buying it and avoid purchasing anything that sounds like shit.
> 
> 
> ...



well its funny because i actually did try it out before i bought it however the guy who was selling it to me lived in an apartment so i couldnt crank it. when it was hooked up as the combo it sounded great once i hooked it up to a cab i couldnt get a good sound... see this is the problem with people your making assumptions which is making you look and sound like a dumbass
now i know im obviously wanting to look out for a tubescreamer (thanks forum) minus this guy who is totally out of line being the "dick"

and i know that tubes light up even if they arent working properly i wasnt the one who asked that question and if they are broken and i decide to sell it, i as a decent enough dude will notify the buyer that its not sounding to my liking the tubes may need changing so hop off your high horse and troll somewhere else. thanks buddy


----------



## Larrikin666 (Jul 11, 2010)

I retube any used amp I buy regardless of how much "life" the seller claims they have. Also, I'm not really sure the DC-5 is going to nail the tone you're after...especially without a boost. The Mark series may have suited you better.


----------



## drenzium (Jul 11, 2010)

Lol nice neg rep.

My post wasn't obnoxious, it was a fair assumption to make given the way the people start new topics left right and center based on cheap things they find on ebay regardless of knowing how they sound, so they ask here. 



drenzium said:


> I can tell because any person with an inch of common sense would test an amplifier before buying it and avoid purchasing anything that sounds like shit.



It's funny that you're all raging at me, when what i said is precisely what he didn't do. You didn't test it out thoroughly enough before purchasing, which was a big mistake. I don't know why you wouldn't test it under the conditions that reflect your playing style. Judging an amp solely on bedroom volumes doesn't always work, i'm sure the neighbors would understand a couple of minutes of a cranked amplifier if they realized doing so could have the thing sold and permanently out of the sellers apartment.

My post was not completely unhelpful because i recommended boosting his amp to solve his problems with bass content, and that is exactly what he (or anybody should do) to get the most out of the distortion channel of any amplifier. While it is a simple and well known method, it is very applicable to his situation.

My tube comment was spot on as well. That quote is valid and the fact you knew it or not was unbeknown to me, so don't get snippy for something I can't have known. The attitude of your comment gave off the impression (well at least to me) that you were just going sell it off instead of bothering to fix it, leaving a buyer to have more to worry about.



brodjentle said:


> i dont want to dish out for new tubes if im gonna sell it...



Quit with the hating please SS.org, and try cheering up a little bit.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 11, 2010)

I use an attenuator (so I "crank" it up more in my room) and then compressor and noise suppressor on my ME50 (no boost) and I get into death metal territory. I am using blackouts which may be why I can get away with not boosting it.

My amp really opened up after a re-tube, try it. These are awesome little amps


----------



## cardinal (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a DC-3, and it's great amp for what I like (grunge, I'm stuck in the '90s), but it won't do hyper-mega-metal sounds without a boost. It very versatile, but the flip side is that it's absolutely maddening to dial in.


----------



## MrRedRaider (Jul 11, 2010)

I had a DC-5 not long ago either and encountered this exact thing. Horrible low end. I thought Mesas tend to be quite balanced but I was wrong on this one. I am the type of guy that loves to try new amps, and if I have the money I dont mind buying one and trying it out for a while just to see if an amp may be what I am looking for. I say sell it, a guy that I sold mine to said it was his second and he couldnt get enough of the DC-5. More power to him.

drenzium, you remind me of a very arrogant and obnoxious friend of mine. I dont want to intrude, but I would recommend looking up the word forum to remind yourself of the purpose of this place. I dont believe they are used to condescend to other people who are just looking for answers. I think my post is four sentences too long.. sorry guys.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Jul 11, 2010)

The DC-5 is definatly capable of great metal tones; as previously stated, you have to keep the bass knob very low (less than 2) and boost it with a tubescreamer. Without a boost it does'nt sound very metal, more like hard rock. I'd buy a fresh set of tubes and a tubescreamer for it personnaly.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 11, 2010)

brodjentle said:


> all the tubes turn on i just think they might need to be changed i just dont want to dish out for new tubes if im gonna sell it... or if the tubes arent the problem



If the tubes are going, retube it, especially if you sell it. It's not cool, and if you sell it saying the tubes are fine and they blow out on the next owner, nothing positive will come of it.




drenzium said:


> You bought it off the internet for a cheap price without even hearing what it sounded like didn't you?
> I can tell because any person with an inch of common sense would test an amplifier before buying it and avoid purchasing anything that sounds like shit.



You really don't think you come off sounding like an asshole? You're basically calling him an idiot. Although, as evidenced above, I do think you made a good point



drenzium said:


> Furthermore if there is a problem with the tubes and you sell it off as is, that's a pretty dick move.



So while there is some merit to your post, you are basically asking for neg rep when you come out insulting the guy for no reason. And no, I wasn't one of the neg-reppers.


----------

